# Master your dremal



## Adina (Oct 10, 2017)

Howdy! I just got me my first dremal and I don't have a clue what sort of project to start. I've done my research and I know there's tons of bits. Im not sure exactly on what to use which lol. Any ideas??


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I would suggest the following burrs as being most useful for general carving: Depending on where you shop, you can get these in Coarse or Fine. The examples below can be purchased at many different places. Also, if you later upgrade to a reversible motor, such as on a Foredom or other, these can be used with the motor turning in either direction. If they get clogged up from wood resin, simply hold the shank in a pair of pliers and hold the burr in the flame from a torch or the kitchen stove. The heat won't hurt the carbide.

Flame: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/FL-14E-1_8-SHANK-BUR-DETAIL-SHAPN-SILVER-_-COARSE/productinfo/265096/
Round nose cylinder: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/BN-14E-1_8-SHANK-BUR-FINE-WORK-SILVER-_-COARSE/productinfo/265010/
Ball: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/S-38E-1_8-SHANK-BUR-FN-GOUGE-CUT-SILVER-_-COARSE/productinfo/265081/
Spear: http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/T-18E-1_8-SHANK-BUR-EX-TIGHT-AREA-SILVER-COARSE/productinfo/265050/

For really fine work, I highly recommend https://www.woodcraft.com/products/diamond-tip-carving-burr-set-120-piece These come in four different grits from 150 to 600.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Go to the source.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Go to the source.
> 
> - Carloz


This is a good source of projects that will use every Dremel tool and accessory that exists. And cost you an arm and a leg in the process.

Case in point: The drawer dividers that call for 3D printed plastic pieces from their $1000 3D printer, and their saw kit and multi-tool for another probably $200. All this to build some drawer organizers out of MDF.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You can't really know what bits you need until you define what it is you want to do/make. I don't use them for carving very much, but I do use them (I have three Dremels + 2 more no-name brands) all the time in conjunction with other projects. I use a lot of the standard bits and burrs, but also make my own stuff, such as sanding discs and drums. It all depends on what I need to do. The one thing I can recommend, regardless of what you will be doing, is to get the flex-shaft if you don't already have one.

Oh, one other tip - buying accessories new can get expensive fast. Keep an eye out on CL for used stuff and you can save a lot.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Brad's right on that. Don't buy tools and then look for something to build with them. Decide what you want to build and then see what you need to get it done. Also, avoid sets of bits. More often than not you'll find that you use a couple of them most of the time and the others just sit in the case. Buy what you need when you need it.


----------

